# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد جدا .. كليب (نعم سأغني) للمنشد عامر حمّامي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

 


 

*بوينت ستوديو للانتاج والتوزيع الفني*



وبرعاية الكترونية من


*BSMLH**.**NET*

*

**تقدم وحصرياً
**
فيديو كليب وكواليس
*

*{ نعم سأغني** }
Na3am sa2oghanni*


باكورة كليبات الفنان السوري الشاب
*عامر حمّامي
باللغة العربية والهنديّة
*













{ أداء }
*عامر حمامي
*وفرقة نعم سأغني*

*


{ كلمات }
*د. نبيل السيد رمضان

*


{ الإنتاج الصوتي }
*م. أُبيّ طه سكر**
**
*


{ التوزيع الموسيقي }*
ماهر الكرك**
**
*{ عزف جيتار }*
طارق صالحية*
*
*


{ تم التسجيل باستديو }*
**
روح للانتاج والتوزيع الفني
هيثم الحلبي
**
*


{ المكساج و الديجيتال ماسترينج }*
م. أُبيّ سكر**
*




{ مدير الإنتاج }
*فراس الخطيب**
*




{ مدير الاضاءة و التصوير }
*رائد صنديد**

*



{ عمليات المونتاج }*
*





{ منتج منفّذ }


info@audio-blast.com*
*
*
*

*
*{ الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي }
*BSMLH.NET* 


{ تصميم جرافيك }
*عمر الجنيدي

*


{ مساعد مخرج }
*رسلان

*


{ الاشراف العام }
*م. أبيّ طه سكر

*


{ انـتـــاج }


info@pointstudio-sy.com*
*


*
اخراج
محمد مهند العاني

*




*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/na3am_sa2ogani_h.rmvb

~

*[ جودة متوسطة ]*



http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/na3am_sa2ogani_m.rmvb



* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## ameenms1

شكرا لكم على الجهد

----------


## Dr.Kanbar

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

